# Three Recently Finished Crow Calls



## greenleecustomcalls (Mar 31, 2017)

Here are three recently Completed Custom Crow Calls, One is Bocote (with Black Feather in the natural grain) Piece of wood was just meant to be a crow call. The others were shipped and on their way to their new home, Made From Cocobolo with custom signature band, and Figured Spalted Hackberry.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2017)

As always, great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 1, 2017)

Those are really sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks Ray and Barry, I really like the feather in the grain of the Bocote call


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2017)

Just wondering Jim, do you notice any sound difference in the woods you use....assuming everything else is equal? In your crow calls.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2017)

One other question Jim. Do you make a hawk call? I'm not even sure if hawk guts are available but where I hunt it sure would be useful....for turkey that is. Lol


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ray D said:


> One other question Jim. Do you make a hawk call? I'm not even sure if hawk guts are available but where I hunt it sure would be useful....for turkey that is. Lol



I've made hawk calls, scares the hell outta my chickens! Lol

The guts for them are out there.


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> I've made hawk calls, scares the hell outta my chickens! Lol
> 
> The guts for them are out there.


Thanks Cody. I'll have to search again. The only ones I came up with was the wood duck guts that some guys use for Hawk calls.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 1, 2017)

Ray, yes heavier tighter grain hard woods such as cocobolo, stabilized woods, Texas Ebony, Bocote, Rosewood, etc does have a higher pitch. I have made hawk screamer before, and I believe I have a few hawk reeds here. I can make you one up if you want.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 1, 2017)

sweet callers......on my crow calls I turn the call sideways and blow into the side of the inserts, this creates

 a hawk call....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice Call Jack, never heard of blowing sideways on a crow call, but in theory should work, will have to try that out thanks


----------



## Ray D (Apr 1, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Ray, yes heavier tighter grain hard woods such as cocobolo, stabilized woods, Texas Ebony, Bocote, Rosewood, etc does have a higher pitch. I have made hawk screamer before, and I believe I have a few hawk reeds here. I can make you one up if you want.


Sent you a pm @greenleecustomcalls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ray D said:


> Thanks Cody. I'll have to search again. The only ones I came up with was the wood duck guts that some guys use for Hawk calls.



Pretty sure they came from. Tho but it looks like you are covered!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 2, 2017)

Here is a Hawk call I put together for Ray D, Excuse the crappy cell phone pic, but the call is made from Texas Mesquite with a CA Finish, The insert and the guts are in the insert, so in theory you could change them out for wood duck, or predator pretty easily.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Ray D (Apr 2, 2017)

Beautiful work Jim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 2, 2017)

Ty Ray


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 2, 2017)

That's nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 2, 2017)

Pretty much confirmed a wood duck reed and a hawk call reed are the same,

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 2, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Pretty much confirmed a wood duck reed and a hawk call reed are the same,



The little metal ones that go in the bushing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 2, 2017)

Yes, that is the ones

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 2, 2017)

Ok the cell phone pics were bothering me so when outside (it quite Raining)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 2, 2017)

You were not kidding....they do look great. Thanks again.
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 2, 2017)

Ty Ray, glad you like it. The other pics was just bothering me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 2, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Ty Ray, glad you like it. The other pics was just bothering me.


I understand. Some things will just nag at you till you get up and take care of it. I wasn't concerned. I knew it was going to look great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 19, 2017)

Another Hawk Screamer made from cocobolo. double as a wood duck call, and a quick reed change a closed reed predator call

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Apr 19, 2017)

Great work Jim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Apr 19, 2017)

Glad you like it,


----------



## ThomasT (Dec 23, 2018)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Here are three recently Completed Custom Crow Calls, One is Bocote (with Black Feather in the natural grain) Piece of wood was just meant to be a crow call. The others were shipped and on their way to their new home, Made From Cocobolo with custom signature band, and Figured Spalted Hackberry.
> 
> View attachment 125552
> 
> ...



Hello greenleecustomcalls,

Boy that Bocote Call is absolutely beautiful.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Ray D (Dec 23, 2018)

ThomasT said:


> Hello greenleecustomcalls,
> 
> Boy that Bocote Call is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> ...



Jim does some very nice work and he is a great guy to deal with. My buddy and I both have some of his calls in our turkey vest.
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

